# Bios keeps resetting...not the battery



## Dano 00TA (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm having problems with a abit AW9D Max board in an older build of mine that keeps resetting the bios everytime I shut it down. The time is ok so I assume it's not the battery but the other settings such as Uguru setting, ram and other stuff resets to defaults I've had this computer for a few years with nothing like this happening till now. I'd just leave everything at default but the Uguru alarm goes off whenever I start it and I have to disable it in the bios. Any suggestions on what I can try?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 28, 2010)

try checking the battery voltage. if the voltage is 1.5V, it will be enough to keep time but not to save the settings. you can use EVEREST ULTIMATE. also, i hope your bios clear jumper is positioned correctly.


----------



## Dano 00TA (Jul 28, 2010)

Just checked the voltage and it's 3.15v cmos jumper is right. I don't understand it, everything was fine till the impeller on the waterpump broke, but the system did shut down as the temps got too high. Fixed the pump and now this starts:shaded


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 29, 2010)

try replacing th bios chip. or flashing the bios. replacing the bios chip is better. though i dont think the bios chip has gotten damages due to heat. bios dont heat up.

the bios chip is the removble IC on your MOBO. there is a number written on it. use this number to search a bios chip from the net. generally these are made by Winbond


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2010)

have you checked the simple stuff, like making sure the CMOS jumper isnt on clear, or shorting on anything?

Could the BIOS settings be set to something preventing the system from booting (forgot to manually set ram timings/voltages), the BIOS noticing the failure and defaulting to more stable settings?


----------



## C1DNiE (Jul 29, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> also, i hope your bios clear jumper is positioned correctly.




^


----------



## C1DNiE (Jul 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> have you checked the simple stuff, like making sure the CMOS jumper isnt on clear, or shorting on anything?






-idea if thus is true..


----------



## Dano 00TA (Jul 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> have you checked the simple stuff, like making sure the CMOS jumper isnt on clear, or shorting on anything?
> 
> Could the BIOS settings be set to something preventing the system from booting (forgot to manually set ram timings/voltages), the BIOS noticing the failure and defaulting to more stable settings?



The jumper is fine, as far as settings, I set them to what I always ran it at. Tried running at stock speeds with just the ram voltage bumped and the settings stayed but when testing, it crashed playing avp2 however I did add 2 gigs OCZ platinum 6400 ram to the 2 gigs Mushkin that was in it. Maybe a conflict? Gonna pull the OCZ out and see what happens. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2010)

Dano 00TA said:


> The jumper is fine, as far as settings, I set them to what I always ran it at. Tried running at stock speeds with just the ram voltage bumped and the settings stayed but when testing, it crashed playing avp2 however I did add 2 gigs OCZ platinum 6400 ram to the 2 gigs Mushkin that was in it. Maybe a conflict? Gonna pull the OCZ out and see what happens. Thanks for the help!



if you added more ram and filled all slots, its almost guaranteed to cause you trouble. try upping the NB voltage, its required most of the time when dealing with 4 sticks of ram.


----------



## Dano 00TA (Jul 30, 2010)

The mch voltage is tied in with the pcie voltage on this board. Default was 1.5v tried 1.6 and it still crashed. Pulled the ocz ram out and it doesn't crash anymore. Swapped dimm slots and will test it now and post the results. Might just have to look for 2-2gig dimms.


----------

